# Flash



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

a good tip when doing close up shots on panels, bonnet, doors etc to show good reflections, turn the flash off or it will make a big white splodge in the middle of the picture on the paint! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah but it shows the swirls or lack of too :thumb:

Trust you to be first to post in here


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

A good ol' Brinkman does the job better, you get a better focus too.:thumb:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> a good tip when doing close up shots on panels, bonnet, doors etc to show good reflections, turn the flash off or it will make a big white splodge in the middle of the picture on the paint! :thumb:


Actually here is a better idea, if you need still the use of a flash; loosely cover the flash with kitchen towel (just loosely on it) or if you are feeling 'blue peter mode' get a opaque lunch box, cut out a square/rectangle the shame shape as your flash and then selotape it on.

Both methods diffuse the flash rather spendidly thereby minimising hard flash reflections on the paintwork.

Mark


----------

